# Looky Looky Here



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Now avaialble in the TTOC Shop the TTOC iPhone cover. This cover fits the iPhone4 and 4S.










At the bargain price of only £5 including UK postage.

Click HERE for full details.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I can afford the cover, but not the phone to go with it.. :lol: :lol: :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I can afford the cover, but not the phone to go with it.. :lol: :lol: :roll:
> Hoggy.


Well buy it as a subtle hint for your next birthday present :lol:


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hoggy do u no what an iPhone is At your age! haha :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

staners1 said:


> Hoggy do u no what an iPhone is At your age! haha :?


Hi Marc, Is it any thing like a iRon, as that gets too hot to hold to my ear. :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ye there very similar mate I always remember my mum telling me never to touch them cos there hot haha


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Marc, where you just being kind, when you said you thought I was at least 20 years younger. :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Well u looked good for 87 mate got to b fair :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

staners1 said:


> Well u looked good for 87 mate got to b fair :lol:


....Bl**dy Youngsters. :lol: 

Hoggy.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Haha..... We love you Hoggy..... We do!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

staners1 said:


> Haha..... We love you Hoggy..... We do!


....... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]..... 

Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do we need to branch out into walking canes and Zimmer frames ?

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Where shall I put the TTOC gel badge & what size spacers could I use with out any rubbing. :lol:










Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice seat

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------

